# Swollen Anal Gland



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

I'm pretty sure Sadies has a swollen anal gland. Not to get gross or anything, but if her butthole was the middle of a clock, then she has a red swollen spot @ about the 5 o'clock position. 

Is it ok to express a dog's anal glands if one is swollen, or should I just make a vet appt in the morning?


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

My shih tzu has that problem sometimes....The vet says it is always best to bring them in and get expressed. My vet only charges $17....


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Thanks for the reply.

We're just going to take her to the vet in the morning. I'm too afraid of hurting her to express them myself.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

No prob..

The vet said if I were to try it at home it would be really gross...The smell and all.


----------



## purplestars21 (Dec 25, 2008)

how does that happen and what does express it mean? 
not sure i should ask the question but i would like to know


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Here ya go:

How to Express a Dog's Anal Gland | Expert Village Videos


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Didn't look to hard but still nasty .....LOL


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

yes it is nasty. I do my dogs anal glands once a month when I give them their heartworm meds. How is she feeling now?? DId the vet take care of it??


----------



## maggiesmommie (Jul 17, 2007)

Ewww! lol I watched that video and it looks like it smells horrible! lol


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

It was gone the next day, so we didn't take her to the vet. We're really not sure if it was a swollen anal gland or a cyst or something. I'm going to give her a bath this weekend and express her anal glands (and MJ, too). If it ever pops up again, I'll take her in, but it doesn't seem to be a seriouse issue right now. It's untelling what it was, but I think if it was an anal gland it wouldn't have been gone the next morning. 

Who knows. I'll let you guys know if it pops up again and what the vet says.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

yeah i had myu experience with this. kenya was holding her poopoos when my husband was around becuase he was scream and spank her when she had accidents. and she got all backed up. i talked to my vet and he showed me how to do it. he said to check in a week and do it again. i talked with my husband about accidents and he and kenya had to work on that trust and comfort zone again, but i did do it at the end of that week, and it looked just like that. smelt nasty, but yeah. it was kinda cool in a ssick way, since i knew she felt releived after i did it lol


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Doing ananl glads was the worst part of Dog Grooming imo. I would have to do that with five different dogs every day every week it got real old real fast.

Hope Sadie is fine.


----------

